# Islander 36 projects in paradise!!!!!



## christian.hess

Thought some of you might enjoy hellish projects in beautiful scenery and weather

since up north it seems the next ice age is coming! jajaja

some of the stuff we have been doing over the last few months including ditching an engine, bulkheads, chainplates, rigging...blah blah blah

in pics:








more to come!

christian


----------



## christian.hess

new forward stbd bulkhead and first layer of tabbing...


----------



## christian.hess

bare cabintop ready for some new vynil



yes I torqued all the backing plates, checked for leaks and tightened up some nuts and bolts...Ill be using white fake leather vyinil with 178th inch closed cell upholestery foam

Ill be using ash battens to tap into exisiting plywood crossbeams...


----------



## christian.hess

this is what 5 years so so of neglect does to wood in humid tropics...that anddeck leaks during rainy season:



thats whats left of my head closet and cabinet and main port bulkhead...

all is being replaced with soaked plywood and major tabbing....notice stainless arm for forward lower stay

after this bulkhead is installed its installing beefed up chainplates and new rigging only.com stays with norsemans

then aft lower backing plates with new jumper stays to the hull!


----------



## christian.hess

basic deck view



what a mess, jajaja


----------



## christian.hess

last one for now



a pic of one of the chainplate holes Im filing away and beveling in order for the sealant and or butyl tape do a better job...Im enlarging them slightly so no sharp corners or bumps hit the chain plate and create stress cracks and Im also sealing them with epoxy first then beveling and filing again to shape...with my dremel and rat tail files.

notice that the deck is dry(yay) the wood itself, and if you have a good eye you can see the closed cell foam we used as a spacer between the top of the sealed bulkhead AND the cabin roof or top

tabbing will be added on both sides of chainplate, to the hull on the sides and the bottom has been reinforced too with glass and later on screws into the tabbing and bulkhead....

this HOPEFULLY will be much much stronger than original...tabbing was very very minimal on this pafrticular bulkhead this bulkead had a broken chainplate as it stretched beyond its limit due to water logged and damaged bulkhead

peace


----------



## christian.hess

example of chain plate hole from above:



you can see the nice dry wood(this is key....if it were wet Id be in trouble)

cheers


----------



## Group9

Doing all of that on the hook? Not bad.


----------



## christian.hess

edit

MOORING but yeah a pain in the ass...but we have a friend with a nice honda genny...with all power tools needed like drills and sanders and even a shop vac

the tedious part is taking stuff to and from the boat

we just had a small volcano eruption in the east of the country and we had just rolled on the non skid gelcoat soooooooooooo ash is not a nice non skid ingredient soooooooooooooooooooooooo we will have to put on more gelcoat!

tis life

regarding that Im open to suggestions on what cheap non skid item like filtered sand I can paint on top of the gelcoat...basically the gelcoat is just a bottom primer...I need to add non skid as its VERY rubbed off at this point

thanks

cheers


----------



## christian.hess

Group9 said:


> Doing all of that on the hook? Not bad.


we did the toe rails on the hook too! jajajaja

now that was a massive job...but I left that to the workers...I wanted none of it! jajajajaa


----------



## Dave_E

My Admiral has said to me "I thought we didn't buy a project boat" (because I do a fair amount of neglected maintenance). I showed her this project so now she understands what an undertaking a "refit" or project boat really is. 

How long do you think it will take? What kind of temps do you have in the boat while working?


----------



## christian.hess

85f or around 30c...

it has taken 5 months of ripping out, people getting lazy...workers out of money blah blah blah...we started in september

most of the hardwork is already done...for example you might think its easy but ripping out old wood and glass work is tedious and slow...the cabin sides are now painted and Im seing whether I like it white and clean or with vynil like stock

I think Ill do paint and fair it...

Ill post a pic of my new MASSIVE chainplates too

instead of 1/4 inch I went 3/8ths...longer and wider to distribute loads better and you would not beleive the price(labor is cheap)

other stuff

removing an engine

decks

next is rigging(thats all me)

overall nothing is extremely hard just tedious

oh there is nice offshore breaze now every day 15 knots so quite decent no need for fans...and its not humid...but dry salty air...which is good

rainy season is a whole nother shebang!

peace


----------



## christian.hess

refurbished original backing plates with a new eye so I can tie down a jumper strut to the hull to distribute loads and lessen the bending effect of the aft lower stays pulling up the deck


----------



## christian.hess

new main chainplates with a view of the eye on the undersided oif stb backing plate:



the new plates are 304 mirror polished 3/8ths inch flatbar with slow drilled precision holes....the plates are 1 inch wider, and almost a 1/4 inch thicker than original

they have also been extended by 1 hole legth port sides and 3 stbd side

backing plates will be a combo of original straps and original chainplates as extenders to hull...


----------



## christian.hess

what a little paint does to cheer up the cabin and your soul!



I have decided to leave the cabin sides bare...this is cheap oil based paint and I will be using sherwin williams JET BOND which is a plastic flexible bondo type paste that I will use to smooth the crappy job islander did back in the 70s

its impressive how unfinished most interior surfaces are in the cabin, next a pic of original tabbing versus NEW


----------



## christian.hess

hows this for minimal tabbing from islander:



yes its only the kitchen bulkhead BUT it is tied into the hull so I think my filleted, foam fitted bulkheads will be much better


----------



## christian.hess

last pic for now, port main bulkhead installed and filleted, next will be grinding and tabbing as well as adding the lower part with tabbing to the hull itself



the new plate was designed to tie both peices together with the lower bolt that way maintenance and access is better plus if one part of the bulkhead fails or gets wet it can be removed and replaced whereas before you had to do major removing of parts

peace


----------



## christian.hess

quick pic of some recent filleting


monday its chainplate installation and hopefully new intermediate stays!


----------



## christian.hess

doing somoe norsemans up.



and



next install plates! yay


----------



## christian.hess

port plate and intermediate stays installed!

took me an hour and a half to unhook a damn cotter pin on the port intermediate stay...

port chainplate is dry fitted...after enlarging the deck holes and beveling

so far so good

pics to come

after this its finishing the deck gelcoat which is a mess now thanks to a volcanic eruption in san miguel...the ash got blown west about 100 miles just enough to sprinkle my boat and others all dandy

I hate the decks now uh

later!


----------



## christian.hess

careening el salvador style!


----------



## christian.hess

a general view! 

you can see the 4 lines from mast to 4 anchors in mud with chains...pilings are galvanized and all you have to do is get the correct 2-3 degree tilt and winch the boat fast to the pilings

tomorrow bottom paint...today was grinding the hull keel joint, 5200 fast cyre in places and some glass patchwork in some areas...to help

simple but you need to work fast cause of the tides...well see what happens tomorrow!

peace

Im spent!

gravy baby


----------



## pdjb

good job mate........?


----------



## christian.hess

jajaja thanks...why the question mark? jajajaja

I see you are coming down south soon or planning to, your more than welcome to anchor next to me and have a beer

cheers


----------



## jimgo

Wow! I am amazed that the hull can handle the load in that direction.


----------



## christian.hess

youd be surprised what these and many boats can handle must get the angles right and not move the boat after its still

funliily enough I was on another thread where there was a boat left in a similar situation but it was a pure fin keel and small...and it was at an angle stuck in mud and not made fast to anything like when careening...that would be bad for a prolonged period for sure

btw the keel is on sand bags,,,which is much softer and kind of wraps around the keel base

paint and patchwork done

tonight at 9pm she is back on the mooring!

yay


----------



## christian.hess

little paint, glass work at the keel and a nice wet sand of the topsides and she looks a bit better huh



mand did I get sunburnt with the glare! ajajaja


----------



## jimgo

Now if she only had windows...


Sorry, couldn't resist!!! Looks like you're making some great progress!


----------



## pdjb

thats a hell of a paint job doing it in water, great job


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> Now if she only had windows...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!!! Looks like you're making some great progress!


If I could onlu find some decent plexiglass, acrilic, lexan or policarbonate that wasnt retareded price wise down here I would do that

for no it looks like its going to be a recaulk of the flimsy pastic aluminum stockers

oh well

I wanted to at least to the big ports the 4 rear ones...in tinted acrilic but Im having a hard time gettings some down here

I even thought about using tempered shatter proof glass like for cars:laugher


----------



## 34crealock

Great job. Maybe you could use the car window tint on the inside of your new windows.


----------



## sony2000

Try mechanically buffing them with 2000 grit sandpaper, 3M rubbing compound for light paint oxidation, or even tooth paste.:laugher


----------



## christian.hess

the original ports?


----------



## rbyham

on my plexiglas I used the same thing motorcyclists use on wind screens. Made a great improvement. Comes in 3 levels of grit. I used #2 and #1, Results were more than satisfactory on 1966 plexiglass but kinda wish I had been able to get #3 the heaviest grit. It is a liquid like a rubbing compound but specially formulated for plexiglass. I think it is called Novus.


----------



## sony2000

Yep. wet 2000 is the key. Rolite recommends a polisher speed of 1900 rpm for polishing.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks guys the issue with my ports is not the glass part but the flimsy plastic frames that are flimsy and have too many hole from the screws stabbed into them

so they leaked too much

the glass part is actually pretty darn good still as are the 3 lipped gaskets...

wel see what happens...first lets finish the major projects...still have to finish one bulkhead, paint cabin top and smooth cabin sides then vynil the v berth...and then

ELECTRICAL , install davits, solar panel...battery, then its off to find a dinghy! yikes

and then

the engine or motor or whatever! ajajajajaja

so much still to do


----------



## christian.hess

well boats back in the water...

slow progress after that though

here is my main stb bulkhead with backing plate and extra bolts added...notice little jumper strut attachment for the aft lower


----------



## christian.hess

port plate installed...



next is to paint the glass work and trim


----------



## christian.hess

oh I started another thread on my autopilot from way back...

its a cetec benmar ap below deck...huge well built and installed...if anyone has any inout or experience with these Im all ears

here are some pics:







cheers


----------



## christian.hess

oh guys btw I finaly found my through hull depth sounder transducer as I finally have dry bilges...

anywhoo

I spliced the wires as they were cut and the cable is a simple 3 wire cable with a coax type plug for the display

the display is gone...but everything else is SIGNET

are displays intercheangeable these days...????

I would love to simply buy a new depthsounder and use the old transducer and save the new transducer as a spare...

or could I wire up for example a cheap fishfinder display to the current transducer?

thanks guys


----------



## hellosailor

Transducers are not randomly interchangeable. _Some _depthsounders use the same transducers as others, but you'd have to find out what you have and then find something that uses the same transducer. And if that means a modern head with a 30? year old transducer, I'd expect the odds are slim to none. And of course, you don't know if the one you have works, do you? It _could _damage a new head unit.


----------



## christian.hess

hmmmm may I inquire as to HOW it would damage the head unit?

but I get it and appeciate the help

whish the old head unit ws on the boat


----------



## jimgo

Christian, why not try to find another head unit? Or don't you know what was there?

It's sounding more and more like you need to start an import/export business.


----------



## christian.hess

yeoup

I beleive the old head unit was signet...

Im having a hard time thinking that transducers at least simple ones are not intercheangable(for example ive seen lowrance and garmin fishfinders use the exact same stern mounted transdcuer so dunno) after all the fampous airmar transducers can be bought and are used on various head units...as are windvanes, speed indicators etc....

anywhoo

Ill try and take a pic...there is bad access to the transducer so maybe reading a name wont work...

anywhoo


----------



## jimgo

Some pure speculation, but it may be that the electrical characteristics (impedance versus capacitance) that are used to encode the information and the scale used (e.g., some may say that every 10 ohms of impedance means 1 foot of depth to the obstruction, while others may say 20 ohms per foot) could be different based on the manufacturer of the transducer and/or what the head unit manufacturer specified. The transducers may also have different power requirements, and not all head units may be designed to source that much power. That being said, manufacturers may have realized that standardization of some of these characteristics is good, because it will reduce their costs across the industry. If that happened, whether your transducer is one that used the "winning" combination or not is going to be tough to tell without a lot of research.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mitiempo

Christian

Here is some help:

New Depth Sounder With An Old Transducer Photo Gallery by Compass Marine at pbase.com


----------



## Faster

Christian.. I installed a new Raymarine ST40 head on a 25 year old Signet depth transducer.. works great and I gained considerable range to boot.


----------



## christian.hess

HELL FREAKIN YEAH FASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im almost positive its a signet since everything else was signet

and old! jajaja

thanks guys really appreciate it

trying to save bucke where I can you know and not punch holes in an otherwise sound boat now!

no water in the bilge is a nice thing! jajajaja


----------



## christian.hess

mitiempo said:


> Christian
> 
> Here is some help:
> 
> New Depth Sounder With An Old Transducer Photo Gallery by Compass Marine at pbase.com


gold just gold!


----------



## christian.hess

well nothing major has happened here after plopping the boat back in the water...finshed the port bulkhead and ripped out the head bulkhead that is just structural not attached to any plates...

and I scored a very nice 15hp johnson seahore outboard...that will be my main propulsion for now

till I get somewhere or get somebody to bring me down a nice used engine like an atomic 4.

so

the outboard is in GREAT shape...long shaft and very well taken care of 1977.

its an old 77 but works great, low hours, new impeller and came with a nice metal tank.

Ill be getting a nice solas 4 blade prop(anybody care to help here? need a friendly forwarder jeje) for it so anchoring ans stopping will be improved

I also found out the po used 2 outboard brackets tied together at the wood block to act as one mount...not bad thinking but I need to fix the springs and some rusty bolts that corroded

so thats my news from down here

had some bad work done too, lazy workers not giving a crap and well simply not enough time to be on top of them daily but

we are still at it

decks are finsihed, chainplates are finsihed and even the lifelines and push pull pits have been redone and soldered back into shape and polished the bases ready to be installed with new backing plates.

pics coming soon

at least of the outboard! jajja

peace


----------



## jimgo

Dude, you know the rules here. No pics, it didn't happen. Save your breath next time and just post the d*@n pics, will ya?  Glad to hear things are moving along for you!


----------



## Capt Len

If the operating frequency is the same ,should be no problem. Leave the temp or speed wire dangle.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks capt len still havent started working on the elctrical yet but will soon

Im off to the boat as we speak

hopefully some pics! jajaja

peace


----------



## sony2000

Christian, a good source for an Atomic, Yanmar or Palmer, is Rio Deluce. 
No customs duties if the engines are already there. wink wink!
Get the word out, or post on a bulletin board. Free removal!


----------



## Shredrick McGnarlson

thanks for posting this! its reminding me how badly i need to get back to el tunco and sunzal ASAP. need any help ?


----------



## christian.hess

yes getting an atomic 4 or similar!

a trip to rio dulce is in the books for sure...for now Im happy with my outboard setup

pics coming


----------



## christian.hess

here we go, some pics

slow progress but hey...

tabbing finally done and painted


lifesaver on a boat on the hook, a nice little generator, this one is a bbt 900watter


more tabbing



dodger frame back on as well as some hardware


ripped out forward head bulkhead


installing pullpit



a pic of my cool dual outboard bracket setup, cant waut to get the new motor on it! jajaja



cheers


----------



## christian.hess

this bracket springs up, the other doesnt...need to look at that...my 15hp johnson weighs a nice 80lbs or so...need all the springs I can get...will also be fiddling with the davits and maybe add a crossmember to add a pully system to retrieve the outboard or at least pull it up, quickly



oh whats left of my engine compartment...and the leaky stuffing box!

it was around 1 drop every 3 seconds now, but I pulled the shaft as inwards as allowable and it stopped almost completely



ps. did the cup measurement thing for 2 hours befiore and got a half cup, then pulled the shaft in and after around 4 hours I only had a 1/4 cup at the most....so I guess its "better"

jajaja

edit. so my current leak shoukd be around 1.5 cups a day...x7 days is around 10 cups a week so thats MUCH better than before....


----------



## christian.hess

here is a pic of my davit mounts...you can see they are angled aft...weight over time. well be fixing this before reattaching davits...



and lastly a little fix to most of my stanchion bases...polished up at least...resoldered and flattened out...some cracks could not be fixed so thats that...for now



thats that

cheers


----------



## newhaul

Lookin good


----------



## miatapaul

christian.hess said:


> here we go, some pics
> 
> slow progress but hey...


? Slow? Wow, I think I need to hang out with you, that is not what I would call slow! You have a ton of projects going at once, and they all seem to be coming along quite nicely. You will be done in no time. Lots of folks would take years to get where you are!

:thewave::thewave:


----------



## jimgo

Very nice! Looks like you're making excellent progress.

So, what's the deal with the tabbing? I see how far into the bulkhead it goes; why not also that far on the hull? Sorry, not questioning what you did, I'd just like to understand.


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> Very nice! Looks like you're making excellent progress.
> 
> So, what's the deal with the tabbing? I see how far into the bulkhead it goes; why not also that far on the hull? Sorry, not questioning what you did, I'd just like to understand.


hmmm I think its more of an optical ilusion...the white paint extends more on the bulkhead than on the hull...but basically its around 8 inches on either side...on both sides of the bulkhead

I used closed celll foam as a gap...on the side of the hull and up top to the deck down below they are screwed back into the cabinetry like stock....

all sides of the bulkhead and surfaces were epoxied 2 times so they are sealed and holes were potted twice too

this epoxy will later be sanded and varnished but I wanted the tabbing to be done so I could start painting the cabinsides and "roof"

that is what we are doing now...sanding and taking off all chopp strand mat leftovers that were left at the factory...sealing up with resin, sanding again and then getting some nice epoxy white paint like the tabbing has

thanks for the cheerup guys...glad you like the work...been having some issues down here lately and well lets just say its tough living down here sometimes but worth it in the end

Im so happy the boat is sort fo coming together

Im a fiddler by nature so I take apart stuff(well my helpers really) too fast, hence all the peripheral projects!

peace


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> Very nice! Looks like you're making excellent progress.
> 
> So, what's the deal with the tabbing? I see how far into the bulkhead it goes; why not also that far on the hull? Sorry, not questioning what you did, I'd just like to understand.


I see why you are confused...only the main bulkhead tabbing in the side has been painted, the rest are still bare and will be done when finishing painting the cabin sides...

we still have to sand and fair the cabin sides and finish painting...then it will all look even

I think its a decent job, big roving layered and smaller size roving in areas to create layered strength

this CANT be worse than stock tabbing...or chainplate strength either. all bulkheads just had a couple of tabs here and there, single layer...I think I put a pic a few pages back...basically even he main bulkheads that carry upper and intermediate cap shroudes were just tabbed once to the deck and once to the sides

but this boat design has the bulkheads screwed to glass cabinetry that is permanently bonded to the hull so maybe that was their reasoning

hope to strong or too much tabbing here will be an issue

peace


----------



## Bob142

Excellent job.... And it took me more than a couple of years to find out that "Manana" doesn't mean "tomorrow" it means "Just not today"...


----------



## christian.hess

a couple of years is fast bud! some people never understand what work schedules mean down here...its SOMEDAY

and that is an issue Im having to deal with as we speak

for one beer and the beer life on the coast is hard to overcome...
laziness, yes its hot so people just want to chill
infrastructure, country politics, closed streets, corrupt police, bad traffuc, corruption on a local and national scale, bad people, etc..all play a role in why some things just cant be done in a timely manner

oh natural disasters, bad weather...etc...

and lastly labor isnt as cheap and worst of all not as good as it used to be...so you are left with getting ok work that you have to be constantly on top of...

BUT we are getting there

manana hopefully! ajajajajajajajajaajjaajajajajajajajaja


----------



## christian.hess

Bob142 said:


> Excellent job.... And it took me more than a couple of years to find out that "Manana" doesn't mean "tomorrow" it means "Just not today"...


bob your in lund?

my sister lives in VON2GO

lund bc...small world
you might know here, small california blonde named COCO? jajajajajaja

cheers


----------



## Bob142

Of course I do....Nobody fits into Lund...Everybody here mis-fits into Lund...


----------



## christian.hess

you serious? tell her I said hi! thats awesome!

christian


----------



## christian.hess

so pics...at least of my new outboards! hell freakin yeah!

Im so ecstatic

evinrude 3.3 is a classic standard for little dinghies on sailboats and my BIG 15hp johnson seahorse another standard

both in great shape



close up of the 3.3


oh and sorry no pics but STANCHIONS installed, bedded and new backing plates with new bolts! jajaja went all out. Pulpit down too...just need to do pushpit, and then its onto davits and finish the outboard mount.

cheers

ps. also got a nice fishfinder to play with...man went all out for sure! broke the budget!


----------



## christian.hess

head forward bulkhead fitted and filleted, yay


from the vberth


stanchions installed, need to polish them


pushpit getting installed



thats it for now

oh PS.

MY stuffing box leak is way way down...less than a galon a week

was on the boat monday and now thrusday wasnt enough to overfill the cup I had there

nice!


----------



## Markwesti

Looking good !


----------



## christian.hess

getting there boss!


----------



## christian.hess

man its been a while

but a few updates here

it feels like 1 step forward and 3 back at this point but progress is progress

dodger(stictched up a bit, not the best but fine for around here and coastal)



outboard mount block



davits with treated pine base...its not perfect but will do for now



the davits came out nice...they are clear coated too so should last a bit



tuned the rig, just need to do some tweaking on some tacks each way to get it perfect, whenever that first sail comes by, someday I hope



fairing the cabin sides, Im on the fence with the white top paint but the sides are coming out nicely and will be very smooth!



white cabin top paint...honestly it looke better from a distance...there are so many imperfections, voids, etc that I feel like there is a reason it came with a vynil cover...



thats it for now

the interior is a mess with dust EVERYWHERE and paint spills etc...man do one thing and mess up a million more! jajajaja


----------



## christian.hess

some more pics of the top



and the faired sherwin williams jet bond job on the sides, I like this stuff, just like fixing a car with bondo, except this stuff is much better



thats all for now!

peace


----------



## sony2000

Some liquid wax on the clear plastic in the dodger, would help.
Any word from the couple in trouble, down the coast from you?


----------



## christian.hess

the ones in panama? dunno...

hmmmm


----------



## hellosailor

Liquid wax can be a problem. Many waxes and polishes have petrochemicals in them as solvents, and those permanently damage any vinyl, plexiglass, etc. they are used on. They cause long-term yellowing and crazing. The ones that are safe to use on clear plastics should always say so on the label. Or, you need to find the water-based ones. 

Christian that's some mountain of work you have done! If you want to cover the cabin overhead without using vinyl padding, there are wall-covering materials that are commonly used in motels, etc. in the US. One brand name is "kydex" but there are many of them. Basically a 4x8 foot sheet of a textured (on one side) plastic that looks like wallpaper, but has enough thickness to go over a rough surface and finish it off. And enough strength so you probably wouldn't need battens to hold it up, even if you didn't glue it.

Personally I like padded overheads or wood battens, but that's lots more work too.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks man yeah Im not a fan of waxes and stuff they usually end up damaging more in the long run...Ill try some soap and good old elbow grease I dont usually look throgh dodgers anyway1 jajaj just use them to duck under when needed

anyways yeah its a never ending project...

I though about some sort of glueable txture like vynil without using the traditional foam backing, battens, etc

but my question is this?

how do you glue it and make the holes for the hardaware and backing plates etc?

Im all for ideas right now

Im pretty much up to here with crap, and the white paint at this point is a temporary solution as really there is a ton of OTHER stuff to do still

like installing windows, making a cover for the mainsail, ELECTRICAL, install solar panel, regulator and get the house batteries sorted out

someday, someday

at least the big stuff is done like chainplates, bulkheads,rigging etc


----------



## hellosailor

"how do you glue it and make the holes for the hardaware and backing plates etc?"

If you are going to glue it up, you've got two choices. Remove the hardware and reinstall it through the liner, or cut a neat hole in the liner wherever you'll need access, and install some kind of trim panel or cover over the hole. Removing the hardware means rebidding but maybe an old boat needs that anyway. 

Of course you cold just cover over it but then you'd have to tear things apart every time there was a leak or a need for access.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks boss

when the time comes Ill see what I can figure out...for now though its white! jajaja

peace


----------



## Antibes

The islander windows use a plastic that the manufacturer recommends using dow 795 for installation, other sealants eat at the plastic. 

Interested in what you do for a liner, my Islander 28's is pretty worn out


----------



## christian.hess

well for sure there was no dow795 on mine...they had already been done or redone before...

interestingly the lenses are all nice and tight inside the plastic frames so its just a matter of sealing the frames back into the cabins at least for now

well see about the liner or not

I definitely DONT want the original type vynil cover as the zippers all failed and honestly you still couldnt access stuff in order to work on it...Id love to glue some wallpaper ish stuff onto it but I still see that as a lot of work right now

anywhoo


----------



## christian.hess

hey some progress! but I need some help guys!

pics first

windows:






they will do for now...I need to go over the actual outer rim to plastic joint as maybe some still leak

they do look much better over white than delaminated ply veneer....thats for sure jaja so Im finally complete cabin wise...


----------



## christian.hess

so this is what I need help on:

my main sheet scenario! we took off some damaged hardware on each side of the traveler, it seems this is what Im missing for my mainsheet to go back to the winches Im guessing starboard side under the dodger since I have 3 winches there and 2 on port

this is my "new" main sheet aka washed in the machine with salvadorean downy! I also whipped the ends...the difference in pliabilty and ease of handling is impressive...I recomend this to any one with old rope on their boats btw



see this little sheave, its mounted on this custom wood block...Im trying to guess the angles here but IM ASSUMING it leads back under the dodger to one of the winches



my question is is this only one side...(the blocks of wood are on both side, but they were pretty damaged...

how would you guys run the mainsheet? this is beleive it or not my first mid boom sheeting system! jajaja

this is the hardware I have upfront...the eye should be for the vang as well as 2 sets of sheaves on each side that allow for it to be adjusted under the dodger...



however Im assuming also the po led all lines aft, so they might be simply for the halyards

Im not going thata route I like my halyards at the mast, I also whipped them new again...

any and all help appreciated!


----------



## christian.hess

last time out I pseudo polished the stanchions...not too shabby for simple kitchen stainless paste they sell at the hardware store....just with a rag...



thats it for now!


----------



## christian.hess

port side winches



and stbd



in this pic I was trying to guess the angle of the mainsheet coming back "using" these blocks on each side of the traveler but Im stumped



maybe Im brain farting here but what other solutions are there here with what I have?

thanks


----------



## jimgo

Christian, the sheave looks like it might be for the outer-most winch on the starboard side, and I believe that's for the mainsheet. If you look closely at the pictures of this Islander:
1977 Islander 36 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

It looks like they run the mainsheet forward to a block at the base of the boom, then down to one of those spring-loaded blocks in your picture, then out to the sheave in question, then back to the winch.


----------



## jimgo

This one shows another way of doing it:
1974 Islander 36 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

If you look at the 7th picture, just before the interior shots, you'll see how they did it.


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> Christian, the sheave looks like it might be for the outer-most winch on the starboard side, and I believe that's for the mainsheet. If you look closely at the pictures of this Islander:
> 1977 Islander 36 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> It looks like they run the mainsheet forward to a block at the base of the boom, then down to one of those spring-loaded blocks in your picture, then out to the sheave in question, then back to the winch.


thanks man! I have been pondering pics all last night...

it does seem its this way but they go down to the deck...

not to one of the sheaves on the wood block at the end of each side of the traveller

Im brain farting on what those would be for? The good news is it doesnt look like I need them for now!

It looks like the same goes for whatever boom vang I setup, it looks like it goes on port side...down to the deck sheaves and back to the port side winches...

thanks so much man!


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> This one shows another way of doing it:
> 1974 Islander 36 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> If you look at the 7th picture, just before the interior shots, you'll see how they did it.


thats it...it goes UNDER the traveler base...seems though my outernmost winch wont be able to do that without messing up the dodger angles...

hmmmm

thanks again


----------



## jimgo

So switch it. What lines are you bringing back, and what lines need a winch? If you need to, use the block you have flush on the deck in front of the winches and use it to guide the line from under the traveler, through the dodger, and out to the starboard-most winch.

It's possible that the PO didn't use the dodger much, or that he/she left the side of the dodger unhooked to allow the line to run easily to the winch. Rather than wrestling with how they did it, since it's so unusual and foreign to you, why not just do it the way you want it?


----------



## christian.hess

yeah yeah I know thats especially true for the vang Im going simple on that

Ill just use whatever winch lines up with the deck sheaves going back

the dodger I candeal with...no prob

Im just trying to avoid the need to buy hardware to get any system to work at this point

a lot of hardware is old and tired and or damaged like the sheaves...

for example I have a nice spinakker, pole and all assorted winches and stuff but my starboard dual sheave blocks are completely seazed so they are off for the moment

I also had some bad hardware at the mast base...possobly for the spinnaker and pole equipment...

anywhoo really appreciate!

d day is almost here

cant wait for the maiden sail! jajaa


----------



## hellosailor

Christian-
Bearing in mind that I'm one of those folks who thinks a dodger's main purpose is to get underfoot and confuse people...

Would it make sense to remove the dodger, arrange the rigging so it works well for your intended purposes and preferences, and only then, put the dodger back on to see how it fits, or if it needs alteration?

Instead of kowtowing to someone else's idea of how things should be...make the dodger do things your way.

Or put it on eBay: "RARE! VINTAGE! ORIGINAL ISLANDER I365 DODGER!" (G)


----------



## christian.hess

the dodger really isnt the issue....guys

the issue Is the boat came unrigged...so Im playing a guessing game here

having to guess what the po used for hardware, what lines were led aft what sheaves and blocks he used etc

it just takes sometime figuring stuf out thats all

I think Im good now on how the mainsheet runs on this model year islander...so thanks for that, the pics really helped!

now onto other stuff

peace


----------



## hellosailor

Unrigged...Do real men need rigging? (G)

But also bear in mind that there are bits of gear now that didn't exist when that boat was newly rigged. You might send a picture or two to Harken or Garhauer and ask them what they can recommend in new rigging. Sometimes the ideas are priceless, other times they are affordable. Even in traveler and mainsheet rigging.


----------



## christian.hess

yeah thanks! 

right now I cant afford to ask them what they recomend...would you ask a car salesman what add ons are needed on a full extras car deal? jajaja

joking aside...pics help a lot so I have been perusing all the islander 36s I can find on the nets...

so far I got the mainsheet down...now Im onto the vang...

Im trying to NOT spend money here and use what I have

I did buy new jib sheets and halyards but thats it...

cheers


----------



## Shockwave

Good job Christian, big project!


----------



## christian.hess

just a little side project here

decided to paint my propane tank...it was a little scrabby looking with some rust spots so I had some left over dual etch liquid which is used on steel chassis and stuff...it works quite well and kind of converts the rust into a hard surface



the did some scraping and primer


and then ended up with this after some cheap ace rust paint...I like the almond color btw...



not perfect but much better than it was before....

and worth $8 jajaja


----------



## christian.hess

had a main sail cover made



materials and labor came to $75! not bad if you ask me...Ill have to do some fitting...and maybe some reinforcments once I test fit but Im stoked on the material...it feels just like sumbrella and is water proof...

so Ill be able to raise the sail now, and cover it all up...yay!


----------



## mrhoneydew

Christian! WOW!  I had noted your "1973 Islander 36 complete restoration under process!" signature from posts on the $500/mo thread, but I hadn't seen this thread. What a lot of work. Looking great, man! Good job.


----------



## christian.hess

jaja thanks man! while restoration is a bit of a stretch...its more of a rebuild...

Id die restoring this to new again

jaja

thanks man

first sail might just happen sometime soon

still have to install my fishfinder...and do electrical to get going


----------



## christian.hess

sail cover...not bad I say!





and the last you can see the lazy jacks


not a problem...decided to keep it simple

btw I raised my rolly tasker main finally( I hadnt ever, just a visual)...and the main is in awesome condition, its also a full batten main!

im stoked

couldnt get a pic cause the wind was against the ebb tide so it was a bt uncomfortable against the rigging

anywhoo

set up the mainsheet and did some other projects...

cheers


----------



## christian.hess

a little cleaner in the cabin...I also reinstalled the grab rail...



but they guys have made a mess with the paint

any tips on removing paingt of cabin sole?

now its onto electrical system which is a mess! all I can get to work is a fresh water pump...and thats cause its hardwired with a simple switch at the galley sink

yuk


----------



## mrhoneydew

If you can get to the paint while it is still somewhat soft you might be able to get under it with a razor blade. Then wipe the spot with a product like goof off or something. The sooner you can get to it the better. If the paint sets and fully cures it's going to be a whole lot harder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christian.hess

yeah its been weeks

not looking good

dumbasses

Im so mad...but what are you going to do...crap like this is bound to happen when your doing damn bulkheads, cabin paint, ripping out headiners etc..


----------



## mrhoneydew

Bummer. In that case I think I would probably save it to the last. Then sand it out and paint the cabin sole. Mine is fiberglass with molded non-skid and looking pretty beat up and that is what I plan to do. Was considering installing a wood sole, but paint is a whole lot cheaper and much easier to do. Then put down some rugs and I'll be happy enough with it.


----------



## christian.hess

yup same here molded non skid

it wasnt great lookimng before but now its a mess...same for some wood...trim and such..blobs of paint on them

tis life...


----------



## mitiempo

A painted cabin sole can look quite good.


----------



## hellosailor

Incidentally, do you plan to replace the engine? Or just sail the boat?

With old electrics that aren't well-behaved, sometimes the best (simplest, cheapest, fastest, AND most reliable) solution is to just rip out the old wiring and install 100% new that you can document and rely on.


----------



## mitiempo

hellosailor said:


> Incidentally, do you plan to replace the engine? Or just sail the boat?
> 
> With old electrics that aren't well-behaved, sometimes the best (simplest, cheapest, fastest, AND most reliable) solution is to just rip out the old wiring and install 100% new that you can document and rely on.


And on a boat without engine and with simple systems it is pretty easy.


----------



## mrhoneydew

mitiempo said:


> A painted cabin sole can look quite good.


Somehow I think this boat has a whole lot more going for it than just a painted sole. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitiempo

mrhoneydew said:


> Somehow I think this boat has a whole lot more going for it than just a painted sole.


It is one of the simplest interiors I have ever seen on a boat that size. The interior is all white, sole is grey, and there are a few wood accents. 95% of it is paint. Notice even the bulkheads dividing the galley/nav area from the settee/dining area are not trimmed with wood. The only color is the cushions. Great interior for both the tropics - what it was designed for - and easy upkeep.

Sent from my computer using the Web


----------



## christian.hess

hellosailor said:


> Incidentally, do you plan to replace the engine? Or just sail the boat?
> 
> With old electrics that aren't well-behaved, sometimes the best (simplest, cheapest, fastest, AND most reliable) solution is to just rip out the old wiring and install 100% new that you can document and rely on.


no inboard for now or anytime soon as in the next couple of years...at least

its seeming like this option is the most advisable now since I have 2 panels that dont really work well

anybody have input on replacing breakers? and toggles? Id like to at least keep the actual panel facade and use new switches...

thoughts


----------



## christian.hess

mitiempo said:


> It is one of the simplest interiors I have ever seen on a boat that size. The interior is all white, sole is grey, and there are a few wood accents. 95% of it is paint. Notice even the bulkheads dividing the galley/nav area from the settee/dining area are not trimmed with wood. The only color is the cushions. Great interior for both the tropics - what it was designed for - and easy upkeep.
> 
> Sent from my computer using the Web


yeah this is a KISS sailors dream note the cabin sides...I did exactly the same by removing wood veneer...faired and painted and reinstalled the windows...

regarding my sole I like the grey tone...I also notice its not non skid on the pictures...

Im in the tropics so part of the reason to paint was to avoid all complication with humidity and wood getting damaged

I like it

ps maybe after all the work is done like electrical and such Ill just paint the non skid areas...

well see


----------



## christian.hess

mitiempo said:


> And on a boat without engine and with simple systems it is pretty easy.


I do have ssb, autopilot and other auxiliaries but Ill tackle that later...

Ill leave all things related to that intact especially the copper foil and such for the ssb


----------



## i_amcdn

christian.hess said:


> had a main sail cover made
> materials and labor came to $75! not bad if you ask me...Ill have to do some fitting...and maybe some reinforcments once I test fit but Im stoked on the material...it feels just like sumbrella and is water proof...
> 
> so Ill be able to raise the sail now, and cover it all up...yay!


What fabric did you use?

I don't have access to a good sewing machine so I am thinking of using my existing cover to make a pattern, cut the material, pin it and then drop it off at one of those quick stitching places in the mall; the ones that hem your pant in an hour but also do other sewing like replacing zippers in coats.

They have industrial machines and I used them once to add a re-inforcing zig zag to my existing cover. It has faded and it used to have EDEL 665 letters in white fabric stitched on. you can see where they were by how the fabric faded. I am pretty sure that I can re-use the front zipper and the very solid plastic hooks that seal the bottom edge/


----------



## christian.hess

its called OXFORD...basically its a water proof rubberized(under) fabric like you would see for exterior furniture cushions...it feels just like sumbrella, its actually a little harder feeling, not as soft...

cant beat the price, $2 a yard, like I mentioned before they had fake sumbrella for $9 a yard and real sumbrella for $32 a yard...

my dodger is reall bad, so I have ideas now on making a new one...probably withthe oxford stuff...so it matches but well see down the line...

down here furniture and sewing tailors are found everywhere...and its prolific so you can always get a good stitch done for cheap with industrial machines


----------



## christian.hess

basically dont go by name of material just go into fabric places and look for the closest thing to what you want, sumbrella while awesome isnt the only fabric out there for stuff like covers and cushions and whatnot

often there is too much to chose from! jajaja


----------



## christian.hess

I have a bunch left over from the cover so ill doing stuff like winch covers and outboard cowling covers...so people cant see the brand of engine! jajaja 

someday Ill have some nice cockpit cushions made

cant wait

peace


----------



## mitiempo

christian.hess said:


> I do have ssb, autopilot and other auxiliaries but Ill tackle that later...
> 
> Ill leave all things related to that intact especially the copper foil and such for the ssb


Christian

The ssb, autopilot etc are just additional circuits. First you need a panel that works - either fuses or breakers - that has enough circuits or 2 smaller ones maybe. The positive and negative feed wires come from the battery to these with the positive passing through the main switch. Each circuit - lighting, vhf, autopilot, ssb, etc each have their own breaker or fuse and positive feed. The negatives are common.

Someone posted that it is sometimes easier to rip it all out and start again. In my experience with the wiring in the condition of yours it is always easier to remove it and start again. Wiring is not hard - just take it one step at a time and ask any questions you need answered.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks man! there is just lots of it...

Ill see what the electrician thinks we should do...give it a try first with whats there and go from there

appreciate all the tips and help guys

someday ill be out sailing! all systems going! jajaja

peace


----------



## mitiempo

You shouldn't need to pay an electrician. Do it yourself.


----------



## christian.hess

I know bud...its just Im still finishing other projects and a little help wouldnt bother me...

when I go down to the boat I only have about 4 hours to do a gazillion things before heading back up to the city pick my wife up at work then head over to take care of the baby

jajaja


----------



## christian.hess

WELL ****...

a fellow cruiser dragged last night in our typical high wind(rainy season) storms and smashed my bow,pulpit and other assorted pieces...

he also smashed into another boat AND a house pier...

soooooooooooooooo more work...

lame update but tis life...well see how we can work this out.

peace


----------



## mrhoneydew

Bummer! So sorry to hear that. Is it too smashed to be able to still do a test sail when the other things are finished?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christian.hess

apparently the pulpit that I just fixed and polished is trashed as well as the bow piece that holds the rollers and pads for the forestay which is what really worries me...that would be a peice that requires a lot of fab work...not to mention a lot of fitting and nuts and bolts to rebed etc....

also some cosmetic glass work

sucks big time..Ill take pics tomorrow morning when I get there...

and here I thought I was about to go sailing

JA


----------



## miatapaul

From my understanding of the way it works down there I imagine they have no insurance what are the chances they will make good on the damage? Suck for sure even if they do the right thing and have the boat fixed for you. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## christian.hess

yeah I dont have insurance thats a fact and the other guy seems to be either canadian or american cruiser

Im just dissapointed and sad mostly, it just seems like this project was never meant to be

the good news is I have an awesome or so far at least great stainless fabricator...but if my rigging got bent or damaged or if the bow peice cracked the glass or whatever then its structural issues and that will just delay the hell out of the project

in any case...

thanks for the support

Ill try to post some pics tomorrow

christian


----------



## mrhoneydew

Just keep at it, man. You will get there. Check out Untie the Lines #1 - #40 on YouTube if you haven't already seen it. I have a total crush on this German woman who bought a boat in Panama last Fall with the intent of cruising the world. The boat turned out to be in sad sad shape and she is just now starting to get out there to sail it. She was considering just giving up when she discovered some pretty bad corrosion in the aluminum hull... but she soldiered on and is all the better for it. We all have those "f**k it!" days. I certainly have. But somehow you figure it out. You will this time too. Tally ho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dango

Wow that sucks to hear! I just found this thread after seeing your sig countless times in other topics. It really looks great and you've come a long way with it. This is a crappy setback but just keep thinking about how sweet that first sail is going to be. Good luck bro.


----------



## mitiempo

christian.hess said:


> yeah I don't have insurance that's a fact and the other guy seems to be either Canadian or American cruiser.
> christian


That's rough Christian.
What did he say about the damage he caused and what is he going to do about it?


----------



## christian.hess

mitiempo said:


> That's rough Christian.
> What did he say about the damage he caused and what is he going to do about it?


were in a mooring fleet he was anchored ahead of me, he drragged and couldnt do anything in time...this is according to the mooring ball guy who rents them out

he is fully aware he screwed up and the mooring guy is saying that he is willing to payup and fix whatever needs to be fixed...

he is not denying fault...the issue is he also hit a pier on a private house and thats a lot of money to fix...so Im just one part of the damage puzzle

Im off to the boat in the next hour or so...Ill tale pics

yesterday was rough...had to soak myself in beer to not think about the setback...

anywhoo

peace guys and thanks


----------



## mitiempo

christian.hess said:


> were in a mooring fleet he was anchored ahead of me, he drragged and couldnt do anything in time...this is according to the mooring ball guy who rents them out
> 
> he is fully aware he screwed up and the mooring guy is saying that he is willing to payup and fix whatever needs to be fixed...
> 
> he is not denying fault...the issue is he also hit a pier on a private house and thats a lot of money to fix...so Im just one part of the damage puzzle
> 
> Im off to the boat in the next hour or so...Ill tale pics
> 
> yesterday was rough...had to soak myself in beer to not think about the setback...
> 
> anywhoo
> 
> peace guys and thanks


Good luck - hope it works out.


----------



## miatapaul

I would try to get my money first as he may run out trying to fix the house!


----------



## AlaskaMC

That's awful Christian. May he pay up and do what is right. Have hope, there are still people out there that take responsibility, in fact in the end most do. The jerks give everyone a bad name.


----------



## christian.hess

quick update...the cruiser is a good guy!

talked quite a bunch, he is on a whitby 42...he is american...they had a rough time with the wind and just managed to start the engine as they hit me...oh well

pics coming

ps. the damage is not structural, the whole pulpit is completely mangled and there are 3 gouges in the glass under the bow chainplate piece...they also side swiped my panel install...which was looking damn good!

anywhoo


----------



## christian.hess

pics:


----------



## christian.hess

and some to cheer up a bit(sort of) jajaja

panel installed with some aluminum brackets


but then one side ripped off


cushions installed after a deep wash back home


and heres the rats nest wiring panel


panel



thats about it

question for the wiring pros...does that breaker above the battery selector act as a main panel switch or is it ac or something...

Oh I rigged up one of the bilge pumps at least hardwired and managed to get that working

the panel is almpost hooked up...still need to mount the regulator...but ran out of time

at least I took a nice long swim in the awesome water!

peace


----------



## christian.hess

OH I FORGOT!

the boat that dragged had an 85lb MANTUS new generation anchor on 185 feet of chain...

see why no anchor is fail safe? down here the first week or so you have to reset your anchor as the currents flip quite quickly...since there were very high winds it might of wrapped and flipped the anchor over since it wasnt down there that long

goes to show...when in doubt reset...and he did(think about doing so)

20/20 hindsight right?


----------



## mitiempo

christian.hess said:


> and heres the rats nest wiring panel
> 
> 
> panel
> 
> 
> 
> thats about it
> 
> question for the wiring pros...does that breaker above the battery selector act as a main panel switch or is it ac or something...


Looks like the previous owner used a double pole breaker for something but judging by the wire size in the top picture it is not large enough to be a main switch. Trace the wires and see where they go.


----------



## christian.hess

hey guys little update

good news got some wirng to work! also panel is working and charging the battery at a very nice 13.7-14v cabin lights and instruments work(furuno gps, vhf) I also managed to install the fishfinder and the toilet wax worked like a charm inside the bilge to mount the transducer

bad news is we have been back and forth with the guy that hit me and no mulah yet as it will have to go through his insurance...bummer

the other bad news is my trusty SS fabricator isnt capable of doing the radiused bend my pulpit has with the tubing he has...so

*IM UP FOR IDEAS ON AN ALTERNATE TYPE OF PULPIT*...its the big arch he cant duplicate...he can weld and do certain bends but not one like my old one

so I had a thought:

would making 2 archs or rails on each side and say have a wood bench connecting the 2 sides be a decent option? would be great for the kid to sit on and ride the waves...jajaja

like the arches you see on the sides of masts to tie your rigging and stand on etc...

anywho any help welcomed

christian


----------



## mrhoneydew

Good to hear you got some wiring done! Steps are steps. And wow... I thought my wiring was a rat's nest. I would say the switch above the battery selector should be labeled "fire starter."  But it doesn't look like it was put in place as a main switch. The wires running to it are way too light. Could be to run a bilge pump or other accessory. Only way to know is to trace it down. Have fun with THAT.


----------



## mrhoneydew

And the two arches with bench between sounds pretty cool. When the kid is old enough to take the helm you and the wife could go up and re-enact the iconic scene from Titanic "I'm the king of the world!"


----------



## christian.hess

ja thanks man...forgot about this little update...its been raining a lot down here and money has been real tight...

even though I could go for a sail as is there is still stuff I want to fix before doing so...especially rain water filtering in

obviously having deck hardware get smashed off isnt going to help much...

anywhoo thanks for the feedback

peace


----------



## christian.hess

FINALLY!
Maiden sail, beleive it or not, I never test sailed the boat...so this is redemption for me...screw the no pulpit, or that I still need to do many things to get her going, but as long as I have a depthsounder Im good to go.

some pics:










thanks to all for the help and best wishes...as some of you know Im moving with my family to Georgia and the boat(for now) will stay here, peacefully waiting for us to come back and cruise a bit.

For now well be enjoying the boat as much as we can down here day sailing and sleeping overnight and such...

update on projects:
cabin lights
solar panel installed
water tank flushed and cleaned and pressure water!
garmin echo fishfinder installed with wax toilet for transducer
chain/rope rode for daysailing on a 25lb bruce...
evinrude 3.3 tested but needs a carb cleaning

anywhoo

PEACE


----------



## christian.hess

btw my foresails suck!

they look like crap, stained and rusted, also this sail in the pic is not even for the boat as its luff is 5 ft short...so its probably something like a 75% so it was painfully slow sailing against the tides, also didnt help to be towing 2 dinghies...

one was for the ride back when the wind died.

Also it was funning anchoring by sail only at the estuary mouth, this is where all the cruisers come into bahia del sol anchorage on the cruisers rally and others...

I really had fun yesterday, had many a beer and relaxed...although getting to know the boat was exhausting while tacking against the current in an 8-10knot breeze.

Need to retune the rigging a bit, my intermediates are a bit loose but the mast is in column, good rake and tune and no vibes while sailing...hope I get to sail here in 20knots plus as that is where these boats shine...

anyways,

peace


----------



## sony2000

My Johnson 3.3hp always needed a carb cleaning, until I found another home for it.


----------



## Group9

I like the lines of Islanders. I had a 1977 Islander 32 that had almost the exact same lines as your boat. A lot of days I wish I still had it!

Sounds like you are still making good forward progress!


----------



## desert rat

Way late, very stupid, funny, and cheap pulpit replacement. Have you ever considered a shopping cart with the bottom cut off? roflol.


----------



## christian.hess

desert rat said:


> Way late, very stupid, funny, and cheap pulpit replacement. Have you ever considered a shopping cart with the bottom cut off? roflol.


at this point anything works...honestlt all I need the pulpit for is as a tie up for a flaked sail...as you can see in some of the pics..I still have the toerails to tie it down

honestly I didnt miss it as much as I thought I would...the forestay is your major grab point anyways...

of course this isnt ocean cruising but simply day sailing with a beer in your hand at all times

next week is a big event...baby will be 1 year old...and we will be going on board and daysailing with the family...

then its maybe a trip down the coast to the gulf of fonseca for some mini cruising!!!!!!!!

peace


----------



## sony2000

Christian with a SS welder and 6'' of tubing you can repair the pulpit.
A flat of wood with the same stanchon holes as the boat, take everything to shore.
With a vise you make the ripped up base flat again. Bye Bye chrome coating.
The large section warmed by propane, wear gloves and clamped wooden sleeves on the best section, BEND THE OTHER ONE, in the better direction.
Even bolt the bases on the plank to bend it.
If you end up short an inch or two to weld in, your man has extra.
The welds can be ground invisible.
Never say never!


----------



## newhaul

For pulpit straight pipes and 45° fittings your man should be able to do something that will work using some of the harder bends salvaged from the damaged one . Should be easy to make something that will work if he has a hacksaw and a welder.


----------



## mitiempo

Group9 said:


> I like the lines of Islanders. I had a 1977 Islander 32 that had almost the exact same lines as your boat. A lot of days I wish I still had it!


May have looked similar but different designers. The earliest 32 (1963) was designed by McGlasson. The later ones (1976 & 1977) by Bob Perry. The 36 was designed by Alan Gurney. Quite different profiles.


----------



## sony2000

This one is for sale super cheap in Dorval, Quebec, and doesn't need much to work well.


----------



## christian.hess

mitiempo said:


> May have looked similar but different designers. The earliest 32 (1963) was designed by McGlasson. The later ones (1976 & 1977) by Bob Perry. The 36 was designed by Alan Gurney. Quite different profiles.


if its a 77 mk2 that group had then they are very similar, this 32 was called the baby sister of the 36
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/20132
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/29729

however it is shoal draft

the older 32 came in 2 versions one with a sprit later named the 34 and the 32.

My previous boat was a old version 34 with baby sprit, and cutaway full keel...

dont know how I got so into islanders but they pick you, not the other way around! jajaja


----------



## christian.hess

sony2000 said:


> This one is for sale super cheap in Dorval, Quebec, and doesn't need much to work well.


 that is the funky spade old style islander 37
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=1716


----------



## northoceanbeach

Looks like you've done a LOT of work. Did you buy the boat locally?


----------



## christian.hess

northoceanbeach said:


> Looks like you've done a LOT of work. Did you buy the boat locally?


yes boat came down from mexico...us.

there are a couple of boats for sale here

including a busted up j35 that smashed against a pier...and is used for daysails

but it has a newish yanmar 3gm and tons of gear

peace


----------



## Group9

christian.hess said:


> if its a 77 mk2 that group had then they are very similar, this 32 was called the baby sister of the 36
> 1977 islander out islander sailboat for sale in New York
> 1977 Islander Islander 32 Mk II sailboat for sale in Maryland
> 
> however it is shoal draft
> 
> the older 32 came in 2 versions one with a sprit later named the 34 and the 32.
> 
> My previous boat was a old version 34 with baby sprit, and cutaway full keel...
> 
> dont know how I got so into islanders but they pick you, not the other way around! jajaja


Yep, the 32 Mark II is the model Islander I had. Actually, it's still in my marina, just on a different pier from me. 

The coolest thing it had was a dinette table that just came out of the bulkhead and unfolded into the salon. It was completely hidden away when not in use.

The worst thing was the head. I'm 6'3" and 250 pounds, and I could barely squeeze into it.


----------



## christian.hess

Group9 said:


> Yep, the 32 Mark II is the model Islander I had. Actually, it's still in my marina, just on a different pier from me.
> 
> The coolest thing it had was a dinette table that just came out of the bulkhead and unfolded into the salon. It was completely hidden away when not in use.
> 
> The worst thing was the head. I'm 6'3" and 250 pounds, and I could barely squeeze into it.


the islander 36 has the exact same table

there is a pic on here showing it...it hinges up against the main mast bulkhead, honestly every time I hop down into the cabin with the table stowed it looks soooooooooooooooo wide and beamy and spacious Im just not used to it

I come from folkboats, h28, excalibur 26 and other similiar boats, my last boat an islander 34 had some similiarities in construction but had no where near the same interrior volume as the 36

cant wait to sail it again...wish more wind would show up though...these boats are slow in 10knots...15-20 is where they like to be...


----------



## deltaten

Huzzah!
Ya finally got 'er going. Goodonya! 

GA to. El Salvador is one helluva commute for daysails! Finish 'er off enuff to take 'er along?! 

regards,
Paul


----------



## christian.hess

thanks delta! long time no see! jajaja

yeah...it will be a sailing vacation commute...

beats chartering at least...

the ideal dream would be to come down twice a year with the family and enjoy the boat a couple of weeks at a time...

heres hoping!


----------



## christian.hess

here are a couple of more pics

Im really excited about my main...its a heavy cruising main by rolly tasker with nice deep reefs...and full battened and its in real great shape...just a little cleaning needed. I love my reefing setup too...just clew hooks on individual lines and blocks to a winch on the boom is all that is needed...SIMPLE



and a view up...my jib sucks though and is streteched, one bronze hank was seized thats why you have the crease down the middle too



and posted this pic on the picture thread


I like the sunny contrast...its shows the heat and humidity! jajajaa

peace guys


----------



## smackdaddy

Just saw this. Congrats Christian! She is beautiful. It must feel great feeling her move through the water again.


----------



## christian.hess

smackdaddy said:


> Just saw this. Congrats Christian! She is beautiful. It must feel great feeling her move through the water again.


hey thanks man!

beleive it or not for a while there I thought the keel would fall off....jajajajaajaja

it moves, chainplates are solid, bulkheads are solid and well it sails...Ill do some fine tuning here and there before I leave.

I wanna take her out the estuary and do a quick sail down the coast...I just have to


----------



## AlaskaMC

Great to see sails up and you heading out for a sail! Take lots o' pics man!


----------



## christian.hess

I only have a month left! jajaja

have to sell the restaurant(sold the name and equipment so Im FREE! jajaja) pack and get a sail in too! man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wish me luck

thanks


----------



## christian.hess

what up dudes?

Im in Georgia now! ready to sail the lakes around here!

Wife and kid show up on Wednesday! its been a loooooooooooooooong month without them and the islander

anyways

any local sailors please take me out before the weather gets too cold!

peace guys


----------



## jimgo

Wow, congrats on the changes! Will you be opening a restaurant in GA now?


----------



## Faster

Permanent move, Christian??


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> Wow, congrats on the changes! Will you be opening a restaurant in GA now?


not quite! I will be one of the Chefs at a new restaurant however...

Ill try to push my cuisine on them! and kill it with the paellas! jaja

kidding this is fried chicken territory, however I did a wood fire paella for my friends friends and they loved it!

thanks for the wishes jimgo

christian


----------



## christian.hess

Faster said:


> Permanent move, Christian??


4-5 years the least....bud

Im actually very happy now and the wife cant wait...we REALLY needed to escape san salvador and the "society" it was tearing us up inside and out...

traffic, murders, gangs, overall ****ty city attitude

anywhoo

Ive been looking at some J24´s in ALABAMA for cheap! that would be my dream lake boat here

ps. need a trailer though


----------



## jimgo

Wow, what a huge culture change! What kind of restaurant? Family and I are thinking of a long road trip next summer, including GA. If we do it, it would be fun to stop in for lunch/dinner.


----------



## christian.hess

jimgo said:


> Wow, what a huge culture change! What kind of restaurant? Family and I are thinking of a long road trip next summer, including GA. If we do it, it would be fun to stop in for lunch/dinner.


casual fine dining is the word on the street!

please do! I know some of you are from the east coast...Im all about road trips too!

cant wait to go to savannah

I need a boat or im not ME if you know what I mean

time to work though and save up and settle in with the family

the ole islander will be peacefully waiting for our big trip in 5 years or so

well at least thats the plan wink wink


----------



## krisscross

Good for you, Christian! All the best in the new situation. And remember, US is very much like the Sailnet forum.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks man.

Ill be sailing soon! I SURE HOPE


----------



## ianjoub

There should be many boats for sale around Lake Lanier .... not too far from you.


----------



## Faster

Christian.. is the I36 on the hard for the duration?


----------



## christian.hess

ianjoub said:


> There should be many boats for sale around Lake Lanier .... not too far from you.


there are a BUNCH but they are way overpriced when compared to california boats or other east coast boats...maybe its just me

they do have an islander 36 though! jajaja bit big for the lake

having said that lake lanier is a solid 3 hours from here give or take...

Im looking for something withing the hour range as I will be really busy at the restaurant and on days off keep driving to a minimum

I do have a nice 2wd isuzu rodeo I got for cheap and have been fixing up and it can tow around 4.5k lbs...soooooooo a j24 with a light trailer is max for me...

short distances

thanks


----------



## christian.hess

Faster said:


> Christian.. is the I36 on the hard for the duration?


NOPE! its on its own mooring...with 24 hour 7 days a week vigilante service! jajaja

unfortunate but it is what it is

plan is to go down once or twice a year with provisions and parts and get here ready for the bid cruise that we have postponed with the kid and wife since this change in plans

I had the idea of renting the boat out to people who are qualified sailors and or just want to hang out and fish off the side and stuff.

Thats what my uncle will be doing with it, play with the dinghy, fish, dive, etc...

so it wont be abandoned per se.

However if things go real well here, then the obvious choice would be to sell it to someone who wants to finish off the project.

I still have a yanmar inboard thats ready to go in, sayes rig, SSB, the whole cruising lot.

just needs decoration and finishing touches.

but its hard to sell from a distance and honestly that baby is a work of love for me...so maybe not sell anytime soon

anywhooo


----------



## mrhoneydew

Hey, find someone who can get it into basic working order and will sail it to Georgia for you!


----------



## christian.hess

mrhoneydew said:


> Hey, find someone who can get it into basic working order and will sail it to Georgia for you!


that it is man! you can go now, just rig up some new running lights if you want

15hp outboard enough to get in and out of port...and the occasional weird anchorage

could use a new genoa but sails as is

you let me know

its a big option for me now as well even if it is in florida or panama city, its still closer than el salvador

let me know

jajaja


----------



## christian.hess

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell

maybe its time for a change

hate to do it BUT

here goes:

1973 Islander 36

for sale

all offers considered and options as well, for example it could be for charter, houseboat

trades for boats up here in the states

etc

Please dont shoot the messenger! jajaja


----------



## aeventyr60

How many fenders do you have?


----------



## christian.hess

2 and a couple of old tires...jajaja

seriously though...it is for sale. Im looking into getting a boat here and lake sailing with the family, its beatiful here(lake eufala) cheap, close to home and great sailing weather.

its safe, easy drive, and well honestly its all we are looking for...no reason to have a boat sit for 5 or so years while we save up(for that long cruise)

not to mention not be able to use it on a regular basis...

thought about bringing it up but its so expensive to keep it in florida(closest place is destin and or panama city)...$400 a month or so...plus the cost of refitting and bringing it up well you know how it goes!!!

sorry to bum you guys out but tis life...the move to georgia was a sanity move.

thanks


----------



## jimgo

I think the sale is a sanity sale, too. I know you put a lot of work into her, but in the end I think this is a wise move.


----------



## christian.hess

and I know the price is high when you look at it from a distance...but it isnt even remotely profitable from my time and $$ invested.

for all of you up north who know what these kind of jobs are worth like bulkheads gelcoat and glass work and haulouts, they still require labor and time and $$ down in el salvador.

the price reflects work done and a hefty chunk of $$ off an similar islander 36 of same vintage.

Those who know know that these boats are always in the 15k plus range no matter where or what.

sooooooo come on down(im already up here, jajaja) and start in paradise.

Id be more than happy to talk over the phone on theexact details of whats needed to finish the boat off and sail into the sunset.

peace and thanks to all for all the well wishes and help over this past year with the boat.

Hopefully ill be back with a boat up here soon!


----------



## Faster

Best of luck, Christian.. and a logical move, too.


----------



## jimgo

Christian, the fact that you don't have a boat (or that yours is for sale) doesn't mean you have to stop coming here.


----------



## christian.hess

true true! jajajaja Ill have a boat soon! I still have some time before Im working full time...

thanks


----------



## sony2000

Christian, if the new resto doesn't work out, get your butt to the coast.
You could cook. sail, fish, and repair the occasional boat.


----------



## christian.hess

sony2000 said:


> Christian, if the new resto doesn't work out, get your butt to the coast.
> You could cook. sail, fish, and repair the occasional boat.


yeah I thought about savannah long and hard...as is usual with new places sometimes they work sometimes they dont...

heres hoping it works out at least for this first year

I would LOVE to cook and sail in savannah, they have quite the food scene down there...


----------



## christian.hess

well its been a long time without any updates...but for those interested I have an ad for the boat(islander) in the classifieds section...

had an offer fall through for the boat a while back from some costa ricans but the boat is still back home, still for sale and cheaper!

accepting all offers....really.

anyways enjoying life here in georgia....wife and kid are happy, enjoying the new merit 25 and playing around upgrading it and pleasant lake sailing on lake harding.

take care guys

peace


----------



## sony2000

Keep trying to sell it to someone from neighboring countries. They are good buyers. Also you can exchange it for a building lot, on the ocean, in an acceptable country.


----------



## christian.hess

thanks sony but there aint no cheap lots like that anymore anywhere around ca for that price! jajajajajaja

times have changed...

I am open to trades...

cheers


----------



## aeventyr60

Islander 44 project in paradise here:


----------



## christian.hess

THERE WE GO MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck!!!


----------



## aeventyr60

Deep up a river in Southern Thailand, a few days to go before the tide is right for the marine railway haul out. Haul out shheduled for Friday, so not to waste time, I rip apart the engine cooling system, looking for the various issues relating to a hotter running engine then I like. Exhaust manifold off, header tank off, thermostat out, heat sensor out, in process of rerouting engine driven refrigeration raw water cooling lines when the Boatyard manager gives me call. O800 after a boyz night in town. Fuzzy headed I scramble to get sorted, damn, slack tide in 45 minutes, no time for the engine....rigged up the dinghy and moved the 44 footer into the slipway.. throwing lines to the shore crew, getting centered in the slipway, just in time as the tide starts to ebb, a bit of a lean to starboard so more lines out and back to the primaries.....Chinese fire drill getting the dinghy motor back on the stern and the dinghy on the foredeck while in the slipway. Divers in the water placing the supports.....all in day out cruising.

Pictures:
Parts in hand, fixing boats in paradise...

Moving up the slipway, surrounded by Thai fishing boats.

1959 Sparkman & Stephens SV "Windrose" undergoing a major refit here.


----------



## jerryrlitton

I wish I were there my friend.


----------



## aeventyr60

Not all hard times in the boatyard....invited to a birthday party by a four year old...


----------



## christian.hess

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah thailand!

enjoy...

good to see you are having fun out there man...

peace


----------



## minimally_simply_happily

Hello All,

First post on here and first time sailor. Just bought a 1974 Islander 36 "Breese" in Oriental, NC and had her sailed up to Annapolis, MD where we are staying. Quiet a few issues, but the PO was a jack of all trades and kept her in as best of condition he could on a shoe string budget. Due to health issues, he had to part ways with her but gave our Captain Chris Goodwin no problems up the ICW and Chesapeake.

For starters:

1: The steering cable connecting the steering wheel and the rudder needs to be replaced. 
2: The mast step is in need of replacement.
3: Port and Stb side port windows all need to be redone.
4: Veneer around windows is all water f****d. So off with that. 
5: Need to replace the old bilge pump is working but needs to be replace.
6: keep bolts need to be pulled and keel dropped in order to redo the J-hooks. (Currently original keel and bolts from 1974)
7: Mast and step need to be replaced (Currently original mast and mast-step)

Those just to name the few things to start off with.

She was on the hard for two years without being used. Luckily the PO winterized it really well so motor runs like a champ and the rigging was redone at the time of the boat being hauled out.

Not sure yet, but we will need to de-mast the boat come fall into winter to completely strip and inspect EVERYTHING.

Will keep you all updated! This is my girlfriend and I's first boat and first ever project working on one. I hope to be able to pick everyone's brain here and there. Please feel free to give me a shout if anyone lives in the area and would be willing to take a couple out sailing just to watch and learn (we bring cold beers and amazing Portuguese food). No instruction needed. I need to see the boat sailing once again so I can out my finger down on how everything works before starting this project.

Hope everyone is doing well! And thank you @christian.hess. Your instruction until now will help us so much with our learning curve!

Rafael and Marlene (MSH) :captain:


----------



## jerryrlitton

Good looking boat. Your picture number 5, is that a Pullman berth?


----------



## minimally_simply_happily

In a way. The back rests lifts out and up creating a counter-top over the berth itself. When it is lifted, it adds about a 6 inch depth to stb to accommodate anyone sleeping there. The other advantage is the the port side seat has wood slab that is the same size at the seat itself (like a fold out sofa bed) and makes a sleeping area comparable to a full size bed. (Not sure if that is what a pullmans birth is) Hope this answered your question. Still very new to terminology.

Rafael and Marlene (MSH)

More pictures here -> https://instagram.com/minimally_simply_happily


----------



## jerryrlitton

I am new to the terminology also so no worries. I had my Pullman berth removed and added two captains chairs there. I will post pictures soon. Also there is another web site that is brand new specializing in Islanders...

IslanderSailboat Info - Islander Sailboat

In addition here we have an Islander thread in progress...
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/islander/67758-old-islander-web-site-back.html


----------



## minimally_simply_happily

jerryrlitton said:


> I am new to the terminology also so no worries. I had my Pullman berth removed and added two captains chairs there. I will post pictures soon. Also there is another web site that is brand new specializing in Islanders...
> 
> IslanderSailboat Info - Islander Sailboat
> 
> In addition here we have an Islander thread in progress...
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/islander/67758-old-islander-web-site-back.html


Thank you for sharing! I was aware that there was a Islander 36 Association, sailing, racing, cruising and maintaining sailboats site, but not that there was a newer on. This is awesome. Being able to learn from other Islander 36 owner's is great since no sailboat is the same.


----------



## aeventyr60

The new interior on Jerry's islander 44...just about done.


----------



## jerryrlitton

These will be bolted into the space where the Pullman berth was. Hand made solid teak.


----------



## christian.hess

minimally_simply_happily said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First post on here and first time sailor. Just bought a 1974 Islander 36 "Breese" in Oriental, NC and had her sailed up to Annapolis, MD where we are staying. Quiet a few issues, but the PO was a jack of all trades and kept her in as best of condition he could on a shoe string budget. Due to health issues, he had to part ways with her but gave our Captain Chris Goodwin no problems up the ICW and Chesapeake.
> 
> For starters:
> 
> 1: The steering cable connecting the steering wheel and the rudder needs to be replaced.
> 2: The mast step is in need of replacement.
> 3: Port and Stb side port windows all need to be redone.
> 4: Veneer around windows is all water f****d. So off with that.
> 5: Need to replace the old bilge pump is working but needs to be replace.
> 6: keep bolts need to be pulled and keel dropped in order to redo the J-hooks. (Currently original keel and bolts from 1974)
> 7: Mast and step need to be replaced (Currently original mast and mast-step)
> 
> Those just to name the few things to start off with.
> 
> She was on the hard for two years without being used. Luckily the PO winterized it really well so motor runs like a champ and the rigging was redone at the time of the boat being hauled out.
> 
> Not sure yet, but we will need to de-mast the boat come fall into winter to completely strip and inspect EVERYTHING.
> 
> Will keep you all updated! This is my girlfriend and I's first boat and first ever project working on one. I hope to be able to pick everyone's brain here and there. Please feel free to give me a shout if anyone lives in the area and would be willing to take a couple out sailing just to watch and learn (we bring cold beers and amazing Portuguese food). No instruction needed. I need to see the boat sailing once again so I can out my finger down on how everything works before starting this project.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! And thank you @christian.hess. Your instruction until now will help us so much with our learning curve!
> 
> Rafael and Marlene (MSH) :captain:


Rafa! welcome! I have seen that boat for sale for a long time now...Im glad it finally sold!

please enjoy her

I still have my boat down in el salvador...some prospective buyers but none pull the trigger...

Im really said I dont have her closer to me so I can finish the project up

it makes me happy though that my ramblings and work at least help others in their projects on the same boat.

someday Ill either get my islander back up here or sell here to somebody with the same goals and dreams

till then happy sailing to all

christian


----------



## christian.hess

aeventyr60 said:


> The new interior on Jerry's islander 44...just about done.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW MAN

nice bragging there...

beatiful

man makes me want to not sell my boat

well see what happens

thanks for keeping the thread alive guys

peace


----------



## miatapaul

I thought for a second that your boat sold, and the owner was going to continue. How is the new restaurant going?


----------



## christian.hess

restaurant is BUZZING along, really excited about it and the owner is too...life is good regarding work and family....much needed change, the right decision for sure to come up here

now if only the islander sold! jajaja

for now merit 25 sailing on lake harding...

cheers


----------



## christian.hess

GUYS!

I REALLY NEED TO SELL THIS BOAT, PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD...

I will give it away for $5.5k cash...first come first serve(I had an offer fall through for 7k so whatever)

I am looking to buy my first home here, and would need some money for a down payment and moving expenses etc...I am practically selling the boat for half what I bought it for *BEFORE *all the stuff and work I did

my loss but I got bigger and better stuff to do than leave a boat rot...

thanks guys

christian

my number here in the states is 762 207 3602 if anybody wants to chat or has somebdoy interested

oh goodies includes a sayes rig windvane(that works!!!) and cetec benmar autopilot that needs a new computer

cheers


----------



## aeventyr60

Jerry's Gin Palace:


----------



## christian.hess

aeventyr60 said:


> Jerry's Gin Palace:


I must say the captains chair look on one sette is looking more and more appealing to me on ANY boat as I age! ajajaja

just sit down and have a drink:wink


----------



## aeventyr60

The contents of the console will be revealed soon......


----------



## minimally_simply_happily

jerryrlitton said:


> These will be bolted into the space where the Pullman berth was. Hand made solid teak.


Those look amazing! We are definitely in need of some new padding for all the seating in the boat. The PO, I am sure, cleaned the seat covers when in use but the are fading fast and need to be redone. Thankfully my girlfriend is an expert seamstress. So we are covered! Love the look of the teak!



christian.hess said:


> Rafa! welcome! I have seen that boat for sale for a long time now...Im glad it finally sold!
> 
> please enjoy her
> 
> I still have my boat down in el salvador...some prospective buyers but none pull the trigger...
> 
> Im really said I dont have her closer to me so I can finish the project up
> 
> it makes me happy though that my ramblings and work at least help others in their projects on the same boat.
> 
> someday Ill either get my islander back up here or sell here to somebody with the same goals and dreams
> 
> till then happy sailing to all
> 
> christian


Christian, glad to see that you still check these! Thank you very much! We are going to be trying our best to document our upgrade as we go as well. I am a web developer and figured since it is my job, I might as well use my skills to help myself out.Minimally Simply Happily. Check it out in a bit. It is still quite bare.

The best of luck with the job and the family. Sailing and the love of ocean is not something that most people can wrap their heads around after all. Good luck with the boat! Hopefully you are able to see her again.


----------



## christian.hess

Rafa I see it two ways...you can learn to love the ocean OR
YOU COME FROM THE OCEAN AND WILL DIE IN THE OCEAN

as a part of the latter group I never feel like I have left long enough to forget it...having said that I find myself staring into a full moon night(here in the cities you never can see stars on moonless nights, so thenext best thing is the glaring nights) many times and just go back in time to those large rollers and tradewinds and friends and the rolling, the boat swaying...the windvane on...the sounds...the sea birds the flapping of a sail, the QUIET despite ALL the actuvity going on

I have made a promise to myself, to God to my family that I WILL GO BACK and show them what the sea is, what the WORLD is...

its getting away from the MACHINE that never stops eating like MOITESSIER wrote about back in the 50s in his writings thats important for me

HOWEVER im fully aware that in order to do so in this insane and powerhungry world that you have to make $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ in order to acheive those dreams as trading and bartering and working for free seems to have dissapeared into the oblivion or abyss of histories past.

so with that said

never stop dreaming guys and never stop DOING as when you do so you die before your body actually expires...

sail the soul guys

PEACE

christian


----------



## aeventyr60

Keeping an eye out for you christian......something we added today.


----------



## jerryrlitton

christian.hess said:


> Rafa I see it two ways...you can learn to love the ocean OR
> YOU COME FROM THE OCEAN AND WILL DIE IN THE OCEAN
> 
> as a part of the latter group I never feel like I have left long enough to forget it...having said that I find myself staring into a full moon night(here in the cities you never can see stars on moonless nights, so thenext best thing is the glaring nights) many times and just go back in time to those large rollers and tradewinds and friends and the rolling, the boat swaying...the windvane on...the sounds...the sea birds the flapping of a sail, the QUIET despite ALL the actuvity going on
> 
> I have made a promise to myself, to God to my family that I WILL GO BACK and show them what the sea is, what the WORLD is...
> 
> its getting away from the MACHINE that never stops eating like MOITESSIER wrote about back in the 50s in his writings thats important for me
> 
> HOWEVER im fully aware that in order to do so in this insane and powerhungry world that you have to make $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ in order to acheive those dreams as trading and bartering and working for free seems to have dissapeared into the oblivion or abyss of histories past.
> 
> so with that said
> 
> never stop dreaming guys and never stop DOING as when you do so you die before your body actually expires...
> 
> sail the soul guys
> 
> PEACE
> 
> christian


Excellent and inspiring post. "Peace" my friend.


----------



## jerryrlitton

Two days until splashdown. Very excited.


----------



## aeventyr60

^Not even waxed yet...shiny on the other side.


----------



## christian.hess

aeventyr60 said:


> Keeping an eye out for you christian......something we added today.


must have the eye that sees it all

peace


----------



## christian.hess

NEW PLANS!

SHE WILL SAIL AND CRUISE AGAIN...

taking the boat "off" the market, plan is to sail her to panama...need all the help I can get! jajaja

Late november Ill be moving the boat to panama...Ill have 10-12 days to get this done...

I need some gear and stuff for the voyage so if anybody has stuff they wantto get rid of please let me know...

if anyone has any of the following:

*genoa luff 42ft leech 41 foot 15-18* for any boat, hank on. I need a cruising genoa, light air in whatever condition sails for c/c 34 work, other islanders, any boat with a 45ft max forestay length.

*cheap wheel pilot used(*old autohelm 3000 or something like that) just something to help me out for a few hours during the night.

*spot tracker or small epirb on loan* or if cheap to buy please

*12vdc panel breaker for new electrical circuit,* new or used...something with at least 8 switches...voltmeter or battery indicator would be awesome

*masthead light, running tricolor *or other running lights(have originals but need new ones put in place

*new forestay 9/32 and assorted gear, *of anyone has any wire and assorted turnbuckles and or terminals Im all ears

I could also use CENTRAL AMERICA AND PANAMA blue garmin chips for my GPS I have paper

thanks guys

see you out there and wish me luck please!

this thread is alive again! jajajajaa

christian


----------



## christian.hess

good news yanmar 2qm15 will be installed...got a line on a used tranny as the original was corroded

back on track guys

need a better solar panel as well....100watt or so

any deals out there lately?

got a line on a genoa as well

I will be putting my merit 25 for sale in order to finance some of this refit....asking $4500 with trailer and new sails...new running rigging and nissan 3.5hp outboard...trailer is new used once from trailersailers.com

cheers


----------



## christian.hess

shopping for a new genoa...I think I can save up enough in 2.5 months for a smaller genoa

maybe hyde sails...they seem like good people.

wouldnt mind a used genoa however so any leads there Im all ears guys

thanks


----------



## Markwesti

This place has a very large used sail inventory , and yes they ship . Good luck .
The Official Minney's Yacht Surplus Blog


----------



## jerryrlitton

Last week while in Phuket, brought my sails in for repair and modification to Rolley Taskers. First thing that catches your eye upon entering is they only hire woman. Actually that is also the second thing that catches your eye. Anyway figured the main was a bit to long so 6 inches was removed from the top. Now it is a bit easier to flatten. Also the Sunbrella was coming un stitched from the head sail so that was brought in. This head sail is a 135 and because of that the boat does not point as well as it could so ordered a 98 to take its place.










The repair and mods took 2 days and the new sail was done below the quoted price in 2 additional days. Also new life lines were made at the same time. I am very happy with the work there.




























And the finished product flying...


----------



## christian.hess

very nice jerry! really nice sail...

your upper tell tales are flying well...that is a good shape you have there...

little update on my end is yanmar 2qm15 is getting a freshen up with rings, gaskets, and a paint job

still looking for a good used genoa for the trip or in fact a drifter since winds are so light and variable down there...

anyways

thanks for the update jerry...

when I was in thailand I never got a chance to go to rolly tasker but I love the full batten main they did for my boat for sure...it was a nice surprise when I bought the old boat to see such a nice cruising main on there

cheers


----------



## christian.hess

well geeze guys, im back...guess life and work got in the way...its been almost 2 years...since el salvador and the projects on the islander...

anywhoo

we moved to a new house...work is great, hard and busy...planning on opening up a spanish restaurant with the owners this fall

boat is still back home...so I guess nothing really happened there...what a weird turn of events

peace


----------



## christian.hess

sounds ridiculous but the islander is back on the market....need money for a down payment for a house...we are very very happy here in the states...

happy belated 4th of july btw...

peace


----------



## Bob142

Welcome back...so this means that you didn't go down to Salvador...even for a sail in the bay???


----------



## christian.hess

Bob142 said:


> Welcome back...so this means that you didn't go down to Salvador...even for a sail in the bay???


nope no time...oh well

had the merit 25 up here briefly but needed something more...lake was a bit small

anyways


----------

